# Asus Notebook GROSSES PROBLEM !



## Shisukage (25. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag liebes Forum!

Ich habe meinem Vater meinen Asus Laptop für ein paar Tage geliehen gehabt und als ich ihn gestern wieder benutzen wollte, habe ich gemerkt, dass 
ich nicht wie gewohnt nach dem angehen mein Passwort mit Windows eingebe, sondern dass da plötzlich alles schwarz ist und da einfach nur ''enter password'' steht  ich kenne mich 0
mit Computer aus aber ich glaube das ist das Bios Passwort. Meine Versuche den Lappi mit meinem normalen Passwort zu starten waren vergebens, denn da kam dann nur ''invalid password''.

So sieht mein Bildschirm nach dem einschalten aus... 
asus.jpg - directupload.net

Ich glaube mein Vater hat das ganze Betriebssystem gelöscht  !

Wisst ihr wie ich mein Lappi wieder normal bekomme ?

Ich danke euch jetzt schon für Hilfe  !


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2015)

Falls es das Standardpasswort ist, findest du es im Handbuch.
1234
12345
admin
etc...

Falls nicht müsste man schaun ob du an die Bios-Batterie rankommst.


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. Juni 2015)

Nimm das Notebook mal vom Strom - Akku raus und den Einschaltknopf mal 5 Sekunden drücken (besser mehrmals), dann Akku wieder rein und starten - sehen ob´s  wieder geht


----------



## niklasschaefer (25. Juni 2015)

Hi,
um welches Notebook von ASUS handelt es sich denn? Du kannst das BIOS mit dem BIOS Flash Utillity von ASUS bearbeiten und das Passwort löschen! 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Rayken (25. Juni 2015)

Oder einfach mal den Vater fragen, ob er nicht im Bios ein Boot Passwort vergeben hat


----------



## shootme55 (25. Juni 2015)

Hier gibts doch nicht wirklich Leute, die einem offensichtlich fachunkundigen User wegen eines aktiven BIOS-Passwortes einen BIOS-Flash empfehlen?!!!  
Bei Aussagen wie "ich glaub er hat das Betriebssystem gelöscht"...
Abgesehen davon, wie willst denn ins BIOS und das Flash Utility starten ohne Passwort, bzw. wie bootest vom USB-Stick? Normalerweise brauchst dafür das PW. Da bin ich mir zwar nicht so sicher, aber wär mir neu dass das geht...

Ich tippe mal drauf das Rayken recht hat. Ansonsten sollte der TE mal bekanntgeben welches Book er überhaupt hat. Vielleicht kann man recht einfach einen BIOS-Reset machen. Geht bei meinem ASUS-Book in 5 Minuten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Juni 2015)

Warum will das Ding überhaupt "von alleine" ohne Grund ins BIOS...???
Normalerweise sollte es bis zum Betriebssystem "durchstarten" und falle dieses "gelöscht" wäre, sollte eine Fehlermeldung kommen.
 "Operating System not found" ...*proper Bootdisk* etc.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Warum will das Ding überhaupt "von alleine" ohne Grund ins BIOS...???
> Normalerweise sollte es bis zum Betriebssystem "durchstarten" und falle dieses "gelöscht" wäre, sollte eine Fehlermeldung kommen.
> "Operating System not found" ...*proper Bootdisk* etc.



Der möchte nicht ins Bios. Das ist ein Boot-Passwort, das über das Bios gesetzt wurde. Erst nach Eingabe des Passworts würde der Rechner booten.

@TE: Wie schon geschrieben wurde, würde ich erstmal den Papa fragen. Vielleicht kann er das Ganze ganz schnell aufklären. 

Ansonsten gibt's hier eine Liste mit verschiedenen Standard-Passworten. Vielleicht hilft es: Bios oder Festplatten Passwort vergessen, umgehen, auslesen oder knacken? Hier bekommen sie ein neues Masterpasswort für Ihr Notebook, Laptop, Netbook, PC


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Juni 2015)

> Ich habe meinem Vater meinen Asus Laptop für ein paar Tage geliehen  gehabt und als ich ihn gestern wieder benutzen wollte, habe ich gemerkt,  dass
> ich nicht wie gewohnt nach dem angehen mein Passwort mit Windows  eingebe, sondern dass da plötzlich alles schwarz ist und da einfach nur  ''enter password'' steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anscheinend ging es ja vorher ganz normal...


> Das ist ein Boot-Passwort, das über das Bios gesetzt wurde. Erst nach Eingabe des Passworts würde der Rechner booten.


Wenn es der TE nicht gesetzt hat und es vorher normal ging, dann weiss es der Papa auch nicht...
Wo kommt es dann her? Was ist es genau? "Virus"?


----------



## shootme55 (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn der Papa das Passwort gesetzt hat, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wird er auch wissen wie es lautet und wie man es wieder ausschaltet.


----------



## freezy94 (26. Juni 2015)

Da hat wohl jemand Computerverbot. 

Wenn nicht: Frag ihn nach dem BIOS-Passwort und geh dann direkt ins Bios unter "Security" oder ähnlich findest du den Eintrag für das Bootkenntwort bzw. ein Kennwort für den Superuser - da sollte alles auf deaktiviert stehen.


----------



## Rayken (27. Juni 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Wenn es der TE nicht gesetzt hat und es vorher normal ging, dann weiss es der Papa auch nicht...
> Wo kommt es dann her? Was ist es genau? "Virus"?



Wenn ich wem was ausleihe und ich bekomme es in einem verändertem Zustand wieder, frage ich zuerst denjenigen dem ich es
ausgeliehen habe was er damit gemacht hat... im Detail

Und das gepostete Bild sieht schwer nach einem BIOS Boot Passwort aus, es kann aber auch ein Boot-Virus-Passwort irgendwas sein, falls es so was gibt
Aufschluss darüber was genau damit gemacht wurden ist, kann der Vater sicherlich geben...


----------

